# Entertaining a kitty with five more weeks of crate rest?



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

My kitty broke his leg three weeks ago and has five more weeks of crate rest. He is feeling better now and is not happy about the confinement! I know he is really bored but he has to heal right and that means the crate. Any ideas for how to keep him happy?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I can imagine that's really frustrating for both your and your kitty!!  But I don't really have any good ideas because I don't know what limitations there are. Has the vet that treated your kitty offered any suggestions?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Could you elevate the crate and put it next to a window? Maybe even put a birdfeeder outside? We al know how much cats love to look out a window!


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

I will try moving the crate to by the patio door so he can look outside. I think his fur has grown back enough that he can take the draft (about half of his front was shaved for the surgery to repair the break.)Unfortunately my apartment company will not allow bird feeders. But I could put out some "fall decorations" that will attract some wildlife.  

Levi has pretty severe mobility restriction since he basically shattered the right humerus and has pins and wires keeping the fragments together. The vet wasn't too helpful on how to keep Levi happy, just that it is hard but Levi has to rest to heal. Levi has to stay in the crate or be on my lap until the 8week xrays. 

I have left the radio on and put a catnip mouse in the crate, but this morning he was screaming his head off when I left for work. We'll see if observing the outside will help occupy him.

Thanks!


----------



## ziggystyles (Jun 21, 2005)

Can you be more specific on what the crate is / does? I guess I have never heard of one and all Im thinking of is a box or something, but I dont know how that would keep the kitten from moving around.

Ryan


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

It is a wire dog crate/kennel. There is just enough room for the litterbox, food and water bowls, and a place to sleep. The idea being that the kitty is in a small, controlled space where there is not enough room to walk around. The vet said the leg will hurt him enough if he puts weight on it that he will not use it until it has healed. 
Here is a picture:


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow! This must be hard for the both of you. I think that if he was nearer a window or other suitable area that would afford a view, that would help entertain him alot. My two guys love peeking outside, especially now with all the leaves falling, and you don't have to open the door (because of his shaved area). I would also try to spend as much one-on-one time with him as possible.


----------



## ziggystyles (Jun 21, 2005)

Jab, thanks for the picture. That is sort of what I was thinking although it was larger than what I thought. I guess the bordom factor kicks in and all he will want to do is sleep. 

I agree that he would probably love to have a view of the outside...maybe put some chairs together and make a platform to put the crate on so he can be higher up and see the outside?


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

Today will be the first day of Levi being by the patio door, hopefully enjoying the view. I sure hope that helps because he was a terror last night. 4:30AM he really got mad and started screaming bloody murder (I am sure my neighbors think I am abusing him). I tried to reassure him but he just wants out. I am glad he is feeling well enough to be mad, but I need to sleep too. Just in case I am going to call the vet again. He is supposed to be on crate rest until December 14th! After last night I do not know how I am going to make it. 

Does anyone know if Feliway or Rescue Remedy might work? When I was at the petstore getting more treats and catnip I saw them. I have been going thru a lot of treats and catnip!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

For my birthday I got video designed to entertain cats. It's called the "Cat Sitter Video" made by GoCat. 

It's about an hour of birds, gerbils, rodents, etc. The first fime I turned it on Squirrel jumped up on the ottoman and watched the whole thing. Schnitz tried to paw the TV. 

But It would probably help your kitty. He's probably so bored that any diversion would be appreciated.

Have you considered getting a aquarium with fish for him to watch? 

Or maybe just turn the TV on to Animal Planet and hop for a show on small furry things or birds?

Good Luck!


Here's a photo of what happened when I put the video in: 
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.j ... derid=2005


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

gsc4 said:


> Here's a photo of what happened when I put the video in:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.j ... derid=2005


Hmm... :? the photo doesn't work, you have to log in?


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww poor baby

I dunno what you could do to entertain the poor guy. Maybe catnip?? lmao just get him high from that and he'll forget all about his leg...kidding.

I dunno, i hope he feels better and gets to run around soon.


----------

